# Why does Jon Jones come across as such a D-Bag



## jonnymanbikes (Jan 3, 2011)

Jones is an incredable fighter and most likely going to keep his belt awhile. Although I would love to see Evans win. Why is he such a douche bag. I honestly dont care how good he is I will NEVER be a fan of Jon Jones.
Sorry for the rant had to get that off my mind.


----------



## Reforzo230 (Feb 6, 2011)

It's because he is a d-bag. He acts like he's some savior to all inspiring mma fighters. Ummm anyone who makes it big is going to looked up to in some way or another. He puts himself out there like he's the only one.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't think he is a dbag, but to quite a few people he seems to come off that way. I can't explain why.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Reforzo230 said:


> It's because he is a d-bag. He acts like he's some savior to all inspiring mma fighters. Ummm anyone who makes it big is going to looked up to in some way or another. He puts himself out there like he's the only one.


this.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

If you think he is a D-bag, you most likely have issues with yourself and your accomplishments. Jones always talks about working hard to be the greatest. Most of us will never be great at anything significant because we are too lazy to strive to be great. 

When someone else talks about working hard to be the best/greatest (plus seems unbeatable), it bothers us. I'm happy for Jones and his accomplishments. When he goes into the greatness speeches, it actually inspires me to work harder at my craft.

BTW, maybe you haterz should stop watching his interviews since his personality rubs you the wrong way.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

^You serious? I seriously doubt that the majority of Jones detractors are insecure and resent him because of his accomplishments.. 


I personally can't stand the dude when everything about him is so arrogant WHILE he constantly says how humble he is when his posture doesn't match those words whatsoever. I personally would like him better if he was just himself and said "Look I'm young, I'm on a tear, and could be the best. Think different, then prove me wrong, etc." I think quite a few people who dislike him are on the same page.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't get it tbh. It appears to me that wannabe psychologists and body language experts pluck things out of Jones' interviews that simply aren't there. Jones is confident, but anyone would be if they were as talented as he is. He's a confident young man, that is humble, respects every fighter he faces, and is incredibly well spoken. People are so keen to find fault in people that they're envious of, that they super-impose faults in a person's personality. I don't agree with it, and have taken nothing but positive things from Jones' interviews. I like his confidence.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

It's because he thinks that every MMA fighter looks up to him. He also thinks that every human should look up to him. The fact that he calls Jacksons "his team" is even more of a joke. I can't stand him.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

I like his confidence too, and i'm not one of the people doing a play by play on his responses and body language. I don't think he is well spoken personally and I always get the feeling I'm listening to a Greg Jackson PR script for every answer with slight slips of his actual personality. You don't have to be an expert, but most people converse and observe other people on a daily basis so of course there it is going to be a subjective topic but I don't think its coincidental that more than a few people share this opinion. 

PS: It still hasn't hit me that this is going down in 3 days. Such a long buildup..


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm not a fan of his personality but more of his fighting skills. I don't know why anyone would care how he acts. Not dating material? Anyways he should just shut up and entertain me  

Like others have stated when I see a "Jon Jones interview" thread I simply don't click on it because he sounds like a broken record. 

I'm only 30 but he annoys me with childish mentality to me for some reason. To each his own I suppose.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Haters are losers in disguise. Jones isn't a hater, to hate on someone because of their own accomplishments shows the inadequacies in that persons life. Jones is as good as he says he is, no more, no less. He works hard and earned what he has. For some reason people in North American society have issues with someone being honest and proud of their accomplishments. Douchebags are people who lie, cheat and bring negative attention onto others. The only people who will ever hate on Jones are those who blame their failures on others. 

The people who say Jones should show false modesty are out of their minds, instead of bitching about the guy why not take his lead and work your ass off to get somewhere in life.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

It's because he constantly tells us how humble he is whilst taliking a load of shit.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

He probably is a douchebag, he probably is fake. I could care less, he kicks an insane amount of ass and he does it with ease. 

I don't know when personality became such a big deal, GSP's the nicest guy you'll ever meet, constant professional yet everybody hates him because he's "boring" Jon Jones puts on exciting fights yet everyone hates him because of his personality. I really have no idea why this is.


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

i don't like him because he goes for the bland corporate image too often. he isn't GSP level at bland corporate PR, but he mixes it in enough to turn me off.

sometimes though, you get a glimpse of something beyond that, and i don't like it either, but i don't know why.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

rabakill said:


> Haters are losers in disguise. Jones isn't a hater, to hate on someone because of their own accomplishments shows the inadequacies in that persons life. Jones is as good as he says he is, no more, no less. He works hard and earned what he has. For some reason people in North American society have issues with someone being honest and proud of their accomplishments. Douchebags are people who lie, cheat and bring negative attention onto others. The only people who will ever hate on Jones are those who blame their failures on others.
> 
> The people who say Jones should show false modesty are out of their minds, instead of bitching about the guy why not take his lead and work your ass off to get somewhere in life.


Honestly one of the best posts I've seen on this forum. Well said. :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Haters are losers in disguise. Jones isn't a hater, to hate on someone because of their own accomplishments shows the inadequacies in that persons life. Jones is as good as he says he is, no more, no less. He works hard and earned what he has. For some reason people in North American society have issues with someone being honest and proud of their accomplishments. Douchebags are people who lie, cheat and bring negative attention onto others. The only people who will ever hate on Jones are those who blame their failures on others.
> 
> The people who say Jones should show false modesty are out of their minds, instead of bitching about the guy why not take his lead and work your ass off to get somewhere in life.


Wow dude, take a step off your pedestal. You act like everyone has to have some deep seeded inadequacies to openly dislike a person. People hate on Jones because he's extremely arrogant and that's it. If he wasn't always acting like he's god's gift, people would like him. It's simple, stop trying to turn it into something complex.

I respect the guy as a fighter but, I can't stand anything he says in his interviews.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'll go on record...I have major inadequacies. I use to be
cash flow positives in the six figures now I'm in the four digit negatives...haha.

I run multiple companies, but have been borderline fiscally insolvent for the past couple of years...lolz! I bone sluts cuz I don't have a wife. Way beyond double digits, but I'm still depressed because I'm single even though I get to travel and enjoy fine woman because I'm not tied down. Actually thinking about converting to Muslim based on a neighbor's recommendation to have polygamous relationships; up to five wives from what I'm told! Legendary!

I wish I had a bigger penis. It would help with my confidence.

I eat because I'm unhappy. I'm unhappy because I eat. 

I need a pseudo therapist. Anyone? Did I just describe myself or Barney Stinson. 

Oh to stay on topic...while JBJ is an extremely talented fighter he's still a self righteous and pompous one.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

He's incredibly cocky but doesn't want that public perception so he fights it really hard because he knows middle American will buy into it AND HAS apparently. Dana White knows it too so he is constantly telling Jones to keep it up or he'll lose the fame. 

...or he just has a bad publicist.

Me, personally? I think his fighting is almost up there with Silva and he's only been around FOR A FEW YEARS. I don't care what Jones does or says as long as he keeps doing what he's doing in the ring. The only person who's found a few minor flaws has been Machida. The best part is I bet Jones studied that fight more than any UFC fighter has ever studied a loss. Anyone who believes Rashad even has a chance is crazy.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I like good guys, I like bad guys, I don't like people who say they're one but act like the other. Or people who constantly change their behavior. It just makes them look phony.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

He tries to act more intelligent than he really is, to me he comes off as a smartass and very arrogant, but for some reason he pretends that he is a humble guy. Like systemdnb said, he still acts like a kid.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't see him as a d-bag at all. I just think for whatever reason (maybe youth), people are extremely quick to overreact to everything he say's, does, his coach does etc...


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't think age could possibly be the issue, he's 24 years old, that's plenty old enough, his brain is fully developed, I just don't think he's overly intelligent. He's one hell of a fighter though. 

I would hate to see him on top of Anderson, dudes GNP is nasty, but Anderson has great distance and his weakness is generally a more freestyle wrestling approach as opposed to Bones' greco style, Anderson would take him to school on the feet.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Too many people get similar negative feelings about what we've seen of Jones' character. The only argument I've seen against this is 'He's a great fighter so who cares?' but that means nothing, it doesnt prove everyone wrong.

Jones reeks of bad stuff to me, and its not because of his age he's not the youngest guy to do well in a cage, its probably just because he is what the thread title says he is.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Simply put, Jon Jones does not relate to the common man. Jon Jones is unique and yes he is a douche bag. Anyone who is denying this simply are blind or are hardcore Jones fan. 

I think its the ufc's fault and they way their promoting him. He does not have the personality that will grab attention. 

However I have no problem with him when it comes to fighting, cockiness,etc. I actually respect him for the cockiness and his work habits. However i don;'t like seeing him in roles such as commentator for the fox show. He has a very dull personalty that is a turnoff.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Haters are losers in disguise. Jones isn't a hater, to hate on someone because of their own accomplishments shows the inadequacies in that persons life. Jones is as good as he says he is, no more, no less. He works hard and earned what he has. For some reason people in North American society have issues with someone being honest and proud of their accomplishments. Douchebags are people who lie, cheat and bring negative attention onto others. The only people who will ever hate on Jones are those who blame their failures on others.
> 
> The people who say Jones should show false modesty are out of their minds, instead of bitching about the guy why not take his lead and work your ass off to get somewhere in life.


I have no problem with your statement, I agree with it for the most part. However what is Dana White? I remember that man kept on hating on Fedor for his success.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I think it's the whole 'false humbleness' that I dislike. I have no problems with fighters being cocky, or running their mouths, but don't then tell me in interviews how down to earth you are, or how many children you've helped or how you are just like me.

Be cocky and arrogant, or be humble. You can't be both and pretending to be one, whilst doing the other makes you an asshole in my book.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> I think it's the whole 'false humbleness' that I dislike. I have no problems with fighters being cocky, or running their mouths, but don't then tell me in interviews how down to earth you are, or how many children you've helped or how you are just like me.
> 
> Be cocky and arrogant, or be humble. You can't be both and pretending to be one, whilst doing the other makes you an asshole in my book.


lol i hate to say it but my favorite fighter does a amazing job at both. Anderson Silva is humble, but once that cage door closes he is the cocky and arrogant as shit. However once the fight is over he is back to being humble.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> lol i hate to say it but my favorite fighter does a amazing job at both. Anderson Silva is humble, but once that cage door closes he is the cocky and arrogant as shit. However once the fight is over he is back to being humble.


It's different with Anderson. I can't explain why. :thumb02:


maybe the language barrier stops me disliking him?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> It's different with Anderson. I can't explain why. :thumb02:
> 
> 
> maybe the language barrier stops me disliking him?


Likely we don't get to see his personalty, but from what we can see he is a cool guy. Like the Machida chants in the streets, etc. He does have a likable personalty, to me Jones seems to scripted.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

I think it's down to him being so young and so cock sure of himself, most UFC fighters are cocky and confident the same way jones is but because most have been around for a while and jones is recent that's the problem. Or maybe because jones is running threw alot of fan favourites like, machida, shogun, rampage with no respect. Jones is young and I love his attitude of wanting to be the best and his hard working attitude of wanting to better himself for him and his family at the age of 24 is impressive. Jones isnt the problem, it's his haters.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Likely we don't get to see his personalty, but from what we can see he is a cool guy. Like the Machida chants in the streets, etc. He does have a likable personalty, to me Jones seems to scripted.


Oh yeah, the things Anderson says, you can tell have come from him. the the things Jones says, at least some of the time, you can tell have come from others to make him seem more likeable or whatever.

just my opinion of course but that is the way it comes across to me.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> I think it's down to him being so young and so cock sure of himself, most UFC fighters are cocky and confident the same way jones is but because most have been around for a while and jones is recent that's the problem. Or maybe because jones is running threw alot of fan favourites like, machida, shogun, rampage with no respect. Jones is young and I love his attitude of wanting to be the best and his hard working attitude of wanting to better himself for him and his family at the age of 24 is unique. Jones isnt the problem, it's his haters.


I don't think age is a problem, Jose Aldo is just as young and destroyed the most beloved fight in Faber and people still love him. GSP was also a young champ. The respect has nothing to do with it.

Rampage Jackson disrespect the hell out of Chuck Lidell, brag about Koing him, did so. End of the day people still loved him, plus Chuck was the icon. 

Don't you find it odd that Evans a fighter a lot of people hated for the longest time is winning fans from this battle with Jones? What has changed? Evans is still the same dude that said the Penn state thing to Phil Davies,etc. 

I'm sure if you take a survey of who is hated more Chael Sonnen or Jon Jones...Jones wins it by a mile.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't think people are jealous of his success, I certainly am not. People strive for different things in life. What rubs most people the wrong way is, like other posters have previously said, that he's trying to act humble and wise (and that he needs to remember us how intelligent he is).... He's just trying too hard.

For example, Brian Stann acts humble as hell, but he just IS a very humble guy and someone who knows more about life or it's hurdles than JBJ will ever learn. It reflects in his fighting style. The way he stopped dropping bombs on Sakara when Alessio was out just showed what kind of man he is. Jon on the other hand is a nasty fighter. Don't blame him for it, it's a brutal sport, but stop acting like humanity's saviour when you're not.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

My view has always been that hes a nasty mean bastard behind the mask. His personality comes off wrong to me because hes tries to hide his cocky confident side. He mostly fails. So we end up with 50% humble preachers son spiel and 50% "I feel like I can destroy the word". I far prefer the latter, but when mixed with the former, all I end up with is this feeling hes being insincere the whole time. I'm convinced he's a confident arrogant son of a bitch in reality.

BUT, lets not mince words here... If I were him? If I had his skills and talent? The UFC belt? Crushing top opposition with ease? I would be far faaaaaar worse. I would be a complete asshole. Of that I have little doubt.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Jon Jones is a dumbass and fake. He thinks hes the best already when his striking skills are amateur. He relies on his physical advantages way too much and acts like people owe him respect.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Killstarz said:


> It's different with Anderson. I can't explain why. :thumb02:
> 
> 
> maybe the language barrier stops me disliking him?


The answer is below. 



marcthegame said:


> lol i hate to say it but my favorite fighter does a amazing job at both. Anderson Silva is humble, but once that cage door closes he is the cocky and arrogant as shit. However once the fight is over he is back to being humble.


Anderson "The Spider" Silva fights in a very special way. He's not the most outspoken person, but he uses his art as his way of communication. Like his namesake he transforms into a comic book character when it's game time, usually dazzling his foes and fans alike then he reverts back to his Peter Parker mode when the villain has been vanquished. 

I think that's the best way to describe em.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

xRoxaz said:


> Jon Jones is a dumbass and fake. *He thinks hes the best already* when his striking skills are amateur. He relies on his physical advantages way too much and acts like people owe him respect.


He doesn't have to think.

He is the best.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

To me, Jon Jones sounds disingenuous when he talks. Like the words coming out of his mouth are not his. Also, it's one thing to claim you're humble and a totally different thing to have people call you a humble person. I would respect him a lot more if I felt he was being himself and not who people want him to be.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

xRoxaz said:


> Jon Jones is a dumbass and fake. He thinks hes the best already when his striking skills are amateur. He relies on his physical advantages way too much and acts like people owe him respect.


He thinks it because he is. His stand up skills on not amateur at all, he is the most exciting striker in the LHW devision, you just don't know what's coming from him next.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Ludinator said:


> He thinks it because he is. His stand up skills on not amateur at all, he is the most exciting striker in the LHW devision, *you just don't know what's coming from him next*.


to spectator like you perhaps, its always gonna be a jab, back kick, leg kick, front kick, spinning elbow or takedown and repeat. One in ahwile he might try some wheel kick but there slow as shit and can be seen coming from a mile away, there not precise or accurate like Edson or Anderson Silva.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think he should bring back the Clark Kent glasses. They made him appear more sincere.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I think he should bring back the Clark Kent glasses. They made him appear more sincere.


will only make him look more fake now lol.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think it's opinion. Tons of people think he is fake and just as many think he is fine. I think the problem that really blew this up lately is that he is in such a position now in the media considering the fight he is about to go into. Then you have Rashad calling him out and saying he is fake and this and that.

Really at this point you just kind of have to block out what everyone is saying and make a decision for yourself. Used to think JJ was a huge fake, but not anymore.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

oldfan said:


> I think he should bring back the Clark Kent glasses. They made him appear more sincere.


Geez- I wouldn't call those Clark Kent glasses; I'd call them Birth Control glasses.

And as for the original "topic": Why does Jon Jones come across as such a D-bag?

Why do you care? What possible difference does it make to your life if the UFC LHW champ rubs you the wrong way in his media relations?

Just enjoy the show.

*Wafting, wafting* ... this thread smells of troll... :angry04: 

.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I think it's opinion. Tons of people think he is fake and just as many think he is fine. I think the problem that really blew this up lately is that he is in such a position now in the media considering the fight he is about to go into. Then you have Rashad calling him out and saying he is fake and this and that.
> 
> Really at this point you just kind of have to block out what everyone is saying and make a decision for yourself. *Used to think JJ was a huge fake, but not anymore.*


its too bad you let all those UFC promo vids convince you, Jones is engineered by the UFC for everything he says nowadays I dont blame you.

I went from thinking he's fake to believing him like you are now, but then realizing again he really is a douche and fake person whos been promoted well to be liked alot lately.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

xRoxaz said:


> its too bad you let all those UFC promo vids convince you, Jones is engineered by the UFC for everything he says nowadays I dont blame you.


Nice assumption but that's not why. I'm tired of spending all day hating on this guy when in all honestly he is looking like the next great thing. We are seeing possibly the best fighter of this generation grow right in front of us and I am not going to just sit there and nitpick anymore. All I know is that he says his fighting speaks for itself and point to one person who has proved him wrong.

I honestly think a lot of people (not everyone) hate Jones because it seems like the cool thing to do. It's easy to hate in someone that everyone is ganging up on at the time. 

I mean youngest champion ever, on the most impressive run of recent memory right now and all people want to do is argue about what kind of person he is when infact nobody knows JJ other than what has been shown to us.

You are free to make your own opinion, but don't assume I have made mine based on what the UFC says.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Hes had and is still having a lot of early success. Much more than any other fighter this early in their career. 

He does come off as a D-bag from time to time, but we need to remember how young he is and that his maturity level may not be as high as we would like.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Nice assumption but that's not why. I'm tired of spending all day hating on this guy when in all honestly he is looking like the next great thing. We are seeing possibly the best fighter of this generation grow right in front of us and I am not going to just sit there and nitpick anymore. All I know is that he says his fighting speaks for itself and point to one person who has proved him wrong.
> 
> I honestly think a lot of people (not everyone) hate Jones because it seems like the cool thing to do. It's easy to hate in someone that everyone is ganging up on at the time.
> 
> ...


ok fair enough, you got your opinion and I respect that and I got mine. I just think hes more of a physical specimen then a skillful fighter though.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

It's simply the way he carries himself. Nothing more, nothing less. I feel Jones has gotten a fair shake from the fans, he's had his chance to show us his personality, speak with us and try to connect with us on a emotional level to make fans of us. Unfortunately for Jones, for the most part he has failed. He does not come across as genuine or likeable and has a nasty kind of arrogance about him. I'm not buying the "he's young" or "he's so successfull" arguments for a second. Look at Shogun Rua's 2005 run for a young man thrust into a new lifestyle with tons of success and fame, but carried himself the way a professional athlete should. I will continue to buy the events with Jones headlining, and probably enjoy the fights, but he will never make a fan out of me.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

luckbox said:


> It's simply the way he carries himself. Nothing more, nothing less. I feel Jones has gotten a fair shake from the fans, he's had his chance to show us his personality, speak with us and try to connect with us on a emotional level to make fans of us. Unfortunately for Jones, for the most part he has failed. He does not come across as genuine or likeable and has a nasty kind of arrogance about him. I'm not buying the "he's young" or "he's so successfull" arguments for a second. Look at Shogun Rua's 2005 run for a young man thrust into a new lifestyle with tons of success and fame, but carried himself the way a professional athlete should. I will continue to buy the events with Jones headlining, and probably enjoy the fights, but he will never make a fan out of me.


Yes agreed.

+9k


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

luckbox said:


> It's simply the way he carries himself. Nothing more, nothing less. I feel Jones has gotten a fair shake from the fans, he's had his chance to show us his personality, speak with us and try to connect with us on a emotional level to make fans of us. Unfortunately for Jones, for the most part he has failed. He does not come across as genuine or likeable and has a nasty kind of arrogance about him. I'm not buying the "he's young" or "he's so successfull" arguments for a second. Look at Shogun Rua's 2005 run for a young man thrust into a new lifestyle with tons of success and fame, but carried himself the way a professional athlete should. I will continue to buy the events with Jones headlining, and probably enjoy the fights, but he will never make a fan out of me.


first off kudos, nice Karl Pilkington pic.

Ok so I ofcourse take issue with you not menting that this is your OPINION, not the general feeling of fans. Understand that everytime Jon is interviewed he is being asked about FIGHTING, something he takes very serious and is super pationate about. He is a fighter and with any fighter comes a certain....what the word...ALPHA quality. So he is in a specific zone for that. 

Has anyone hung out with Jon? Is that a NO? Then NO ONE knows what he is really like, just what they see on TV. Being humble in itself is FAKE. No one that is truely great at something is 100% humble in their heart. All the great ones KNOW they are great and though they may be humble in public please don't believe thats how they feel in their heart. When they say they are humble it basically means they are the same person and they haven't changed because of the fame. Jon is the same person he was way back when. When Lyoto was the talk of the town I remember a interview that Jon said, even before being thought of as the next big thing, that he thought he could expose Lyoto and he didnt think Lyoto was as good as people thought. So he has always been confident. So to question if he is genuine is a bit off if no one really knows him. And Rashad said he was close with Jon and they had the same kind of personality, so unless Rashad is too full of crap then someone that knows him actually likes him.

Look the point is this, we dont really know these fighters and the only thing we can look for is consistency as to if they are fake or not. Jon has always been respectful to his opponents, he treats them all the same. He only talks trash when the other opponent initiates it. He has always been this deep thinker and kind of zen type person, follow him on twitter to see that he always posts inspirational quotes from others. He is just big on being the best he can be and is super competitive as most of the greats are. If you dont like him then dont like him. But dont accuse him of being fake when all he has done is be himself, yall just dont like him. Fair enough but I think he is taking everything really well being how young and successful as he is. If he were older I think he may be more inclined to put on a face for the public in order to be seen a certain way.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

All you haterz are just racist. Yeah. Race card PLAYED you racist racists. 




No, not really. Some think it's fake, some think it's sinceere. I don't give a damn. I'm not in the market for a new hero. My kids' role model is (or should be) ME or their mother. Or those who live their lives for the betterment of others. As for being a fan: 1) exciting fights. 2) Not too much trash talk, especially that terribly personal trash talk (Sonnen/Koschek) that strikes me as bully-ish and heel-ish. So yeah, count me as a fan.

My personal opinion? He's confident to the point of cockiness, but only because it's true...he IS that good, and he DID work that hard for it (and continues to). Do I think he is a d-bag? No. I think he is a genuinely good person, in an amazingly bright spotlight, with the conflicts of amazing success (supremecy?) in a sport earned in a very short amount of time and being a relatively humble young man. 

But hell, all I know is what I've seen on TV and the computer, for all I know he drinks kitten blood while dancing in dresses made from human-skin and bathing in the tears of baby seals collected while he personally clubbed them. 

War BONES!


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

^^^^^^ nice. Who really cares, you guys pay to see 2 guys beat the crap out of each other. We love to see ko's, slams, submissions we cheer at 2 guys just about standing covered in blood and sweat and you guys are moaning about is Jon jones humble or fake or what ever other crap everyone's mentioning. He's the greatest UFC fighter of all time, yeah I said it and I don't care if he goes home and kicks his kitten around the living room aslong as he performs in that cage.


----------



## Hawkeye6287 (Mar 25, 2008)

I think a lot of it is him trying to be what he thinks people want him to be, instead of himself and it comes across forced or fake. 

It's like those silver spoon politicians (cough Romney cough)trying to get voters to like them by bull shitting about how hard they have had it when they have never known anything less than luxury. It just feels disingenuous and like he's trying too hard and thus unlikable.

The fact Jones keeps having to repeat that he is actually really humble and that people see him as arrogant comes across as a front. Jon you are arrogant, people say you are arrogant because you act arrogant - but you know what, you are 24 and the best fighter in the world - be arrogant, you have earned it. But don't act arrogant and then try and convince everyone that you're really the world's humblest guy.

That's why I have difficulty rooting for him, I think he is an incredible fighter and i love to watch him but I cannot like the guy because he seems fake and lacking in self awareness. But I will still pay money to watch fight cos I want to watch the best and that's what he is.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> I have no problem with your statement, I agree with it for the most part. However what is Dana White? I remember that man kept on hating on Fedor for his success.


A businessman that disparages those outside his company to improve his brand. If Fedor came in during his peak he would have instantly been promoted as one of the greatest of all time. The opposite of how fighters will often hype other fighters they lost to in attempt to make themselves look better. Matt Hughes was hyping BJ Penn after he got KO'ed in the first round.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Jon Jones comes across as a douchebag because he doesn't pander to the fans. Jones believes in certain things and he takes a stand for those, many believing in yourself and building up your own self esteem instead of looking for it in others. Generally I think "fans" feel like all people should act in certain ways and when they don't we tend to not like them. I think we saw this earlier with Tim Tebow, because Tebow didn't hide his religion he became a lighting bolt of controversy. Fans generally have low tolerance for people who don't think like we do. We want our athletes to have big personalities, but we don't necessarily like them to have strong character. 

I think Jon Jones takes himself very seriously. I think he aspires to be a role model. He has the ambition to be the face of MMA and I don't find anything wrong with that. I'll say this I judge man by what he does in his personal life over what I think his attitude is. From what we've seen of the man, he's a faithful husband he lives a modest lifestyle, does not engage in reckless behavior, and comes from a strong christian family.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

^ I agree, look at Tiger Woods, he used to be the epitome of a perfectly branded athlete. He was perfect at being the man that people loved while portraying absolutely nothing sincere about himself.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I know the answer, it's because he is a champion.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

What about Aldo and JDS. Nobody hates those guys. They also really don't say much though.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't understand the drama over Jones and that he's fake, arrogant, douchebag or whatever. It's total bullshit in my opinion. Haters be everywhere but I just can't see why would so many people be hatin on him.

He's humble, polite, and awesome.:thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Jon Jones comes across as a douchebag because he doesn't pander to the fans. Jones believes in certain things and he takes a stand for those, many believing in yourself and building up your own self esteem instead of looking for it in others. Generally I think "fans" feel like all people should act in certain ways and when they don't we tend to not like them. I think we saw this earlier with Tim Tebow, because Tebow didn't hide his religion he became a lighting bolt of controversy. Fans generally have low tolerance for people who don't think like we do. We want our athletes to have big personalities, but we don't necessarily like them to have strong character.
> 
> I think Jon Jones takes himself very seriously. *I think he aspires to be a role model.* He has the ambition to be the face of MMA and I don't find anything wrong with that. I'll say this I judge man by what he does in his personal life over what I think his attitude is. From what we've seen of the man, *he's a faithful husband he lives a modest lifestyle, does not engage in reckless behavior, and comes from a strong christian family.*


This is how he desperately wants to be seen.

He is an unmarried father of 3 with a baby mama and a Bentley. He dropped out of school when he got his girlfriend pregnant.

Not really Christian role model material. I think they expect you to repent and change your sinful ways at some point.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> This is how he desperately wants to be seen.


Better to aspire to be a role model than aspire to be a thug, joke, everyman.




oldfan said:


> He is an unmarried father of 3 with a baby mama and a Bentley. He dropped out of school when he got his girlfriend pregnant.


You mean his fiance, who he's been with since HS, that he lives with and his engaged to. Also he dropped out of college to support his GF and child, also I believe the Bentley was a gift from his sponsor.




oldfan said:


> Not really Christian role model material. I think they expect you to repent and change your sinful ways at some point.


Seems like he's doing that, certainly better off than Rashad who just dumped his wife and two young children.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

For most it's because he's too dominant and makes everything look so easy. If he had the same exact personality but was a B level fighter no one would care. 

For me personally, I think he comes of as righteous and somewhat uptight. I usually don't get along with those kind of people in real life so it's hard for me to get behind Jones. His squeaky clean image is annoying. I don't hate him though. I enjoy watching him fight and I'm fine with him being champ. I am rooting for Rashad though. 

That being said, I don't see why he's so polarizing. He never actually says anything to ruffle anyone's feather. It's mostly stuff like "I'm a nice guy, I'm clean, I pray blah blah blah..."

Not really my style but nothing worth hating him for.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> This is how he desperately wants to be seen.
> 
> He is an unmarried father of 3 with a baby mama and a Bentley. He dropped out of school when he got his girlfriend pregnant.
> 
> Not really Christian role model material. I think they expect you to repent and change your sinful ways at some point.


Totally agree. He has an image he would *like* to cultivate, but its not who he is. Like he's trying to be the dude his father always expected him to be. You only need to watch him fight to know hes not. I simply cant believe that anybody who fights as mean and nasty as Bones is the type of guy hes trying to portray.

I would love him if he threw all this shite in the bin and simply said what he was thinking... which is clearly, "Ima kill all these fools".:thumbsup:


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Totally agree. He has an image he would *like* to cultivate, but its not who he is. Like he's trying to be the dude his father always expected him to be. You only need to watch him fight to know hes not. I simply cant believe that anybody who fights as mean and nasty as Bones is the type of guy hes trying to portray.
> 
> I would love him if he threw all this shite in the bin and simply said what he was thinking... which is clearly, "Ima kill all these fools".:thumbsup:



What are you talking about someone who fights as mean and nasty as him? He goes in there to fight not give out hugs and kisses.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> What are you talking about someone who fights as mean and nasty as him? He goes in there to fight not give out hugs and kisses.


Im not putting him down, dude. I'm complimenting him.

In my eyes, hes the most vicious fighter in the UFC. He'll use whatever tactics he can. Clean or dirty. I don't see another fighter who jumps on openings like Bones. The speed in which he got Vlad in that crucifix. The way he demolished Vera and Hamill. And most recently, how quickly he jumped on and brutally subbed Machida. As I said, his instincts are vicious.

He outright scares me.

I would rather be in the cage with ANY other fighter.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Im not putting him down, dude. I'm complimenting him.
> 
> In my eyes, hes the most vicious fighter in the UFC. He'll use whatever tactics he can. Clean or dirty. I don't see another fighter who jumps on openings like Bones. The speed in which he got Vlad in that crucifix. The way he demolished Vera and Hamill. And most recently, how quickly he jumped on and brutally subbed Machida. As I said, his instincts are vicious.
> 
> ...


The thing is old Anderson Silva scares me more than Jones. Yes Jones is vicious, but i still remember the days of Rich Franklin where silva had the clinch on and went to town with knee strikes. Jones as vicious as and flashy as he is does not have power like Silva.

If Silva wanted to be reckless which his strikes and just throw them rather than being precise and accurate, he could be more vicious than a prime Wandy.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Whether he is faking it or not, I wish more martial artists would try to act more like Jones, GSP, Stann, etc.

Someone faking (assuming for the sake of argument) humbleness IMO is far better than people who have to act like their martial arts opponent is some kind of evil monster in order to hype up themselves and the audience for the fight.

This WWE mentality where you have to boo the good guy and cheer the bad guy is getting so tired.

If Jones, in the face of a constant 'in your face' harassment by Evans is able to keep his cool (even if Jones is really pissed off inside) then all the more respect to him. 

I like Rashad, but when I compare his pre-fight actions for this fight to the Rampage fight, then I have to wonder who is really being "fake". 

Remaining calm and commenting only on your own fight plans and feelings, while ignoring all attempts by your opponent to make this a name calling pissing match is certainly no worst than talking shit over the some supposed slight due to previously belonging to the same camp .... maybe both people are being 'fake', and if so I much prefer the style of the 'fake' Jones over the 'fake' Evans.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't understand where you all are gaining this knowledge about his personality. You can have the opinion that he may not be like he portrays, but unless you are seeing JJ on a daily basis and talking to him all of the time, you have no idea what he is really like at all.

To say he wishes he was like this but isn't is absurd unless you are friends with Jon Jones.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I don't understand where you all are gaining this knowledge about his personality. You can have the opinion that he may not be like he portrays, but unless you are seeing JJ on a daily basis and talking to him all of the time, you have no idea what he is really like at all.
> 
> To say he wishes he was like this but isn't is absurd unless you are friends with Jon Jones.


I think the way a dude fights is very telling about their real personality. Far more then any interview or media bullshit.

I don't buy this whole, Wandy style, animal in the cage but lovely respectful humble dude out of it. Humble in front of the cameras maybe. Humble at the fan expos. But if you f*uck with them, even slightly, you soon realize that the façade isn't real.

I will always go by how a fighter fights when making speculative judgements on their personality. The cage is the most difficult place to wear a mask. I could be wrong, but if im going to go by something... its the fights that matter most.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't mind Jon Jones all that much anymore. In fact, he's growing on me. When he was first coming up through the ranks, he tried so hard to come off like this Bible thumping Jesus freak who could do no wrong and would fink on you if he ever saw you smoking reefer. But it was such a painfully obvious facade, and it really made me dislike him. If you're going to be cocky, be cocky. If you're going to be arrogant, be arrogant. If you think that you're the future of the sport, then own it. Just don't refer to yourself as humble along the way. 

Now, Jones is being Jones. He knows he can be arrogant, but he owns up to it. I have no gripe with that. As much as I do believe that not every fighter has to mirror Floyd Mayweather personality wise, I'd much rather be privy to the real deal than some phoney. The former is by far the lesser of two evils.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't think he is a bad guy.

I think he comes off as a d-bag because he thinks he knows everything. He is like 25 and acts as if he has all this knowledge. He just repeats crap that Jackson tells him each day and he acts like he is Socrates or something or is some prophet to the world. 

He seems to try really hard to fit into the "next thing" image. Everything he says seems calculated. Where as a guy like Rampage is just goofy and interesting all the time..on or off camera.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I think if the UFC stopped promoting as a god as if you're supposed to like him, and start promoting him as a heel like they do with Bisping and Koscheck, more people will like him.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

dlxrevolution said:


> I think if the UFC stopped promoting as a god as if you're supposed to like him, and start promoting him as a heel like they do with Bisping and Koscheck, more people will like him.


Jones doesn't act anything like Bisping or Koscheck.

People started to turn on Jones after it was revealed he told on a few kids in school for weed, then he beat up the last great hope from Pride in Shogun and then people started to listen to Rampage and Rashad.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Jones doesn't act anything like Bisping or Koscheck.
> 
> *People started to turn on Jones after it was revealed he told on a few kids in school for weed*, then he beat up the last great hope from Pride in Shogun and then people started to listen to Rampage and Rashad.


I don't see why that's such a big deal. This is MMA, not "True Life".


----------

